# Icelandic: mönnunum munar... nokkuð á leið



## Silver_Biscuit

Hi, I was trying to translate this stanza by Jónas Hallgrímsson and I am a bit stuck.


> Það er svo bágt að standa í stað
> og mönnunum munar
> annaðhvort aftur á back
> ellegar nokkuð á leið.


I have:


> It is so bitter to come to this standstill
> and the men ?
> either backwards
> or else ?


I suspect that *munar* means something like *move*? Or perhaps something to do with the difference that Jónas notices in the men? 
And *nokkuð á leið*... well 'á leiðinni' is 'on the way', but I think in this instance the men are going _off_ the path in some way. But that's only because of context. Could anyone help me on these bits?

Thanks

P.S. In the existing English translation of this poem, this section is rendered: "O it is bitter to stand here stalled and penned in the present! Men full of sloth and asleep simply drop out of the race!" But I can tell that this is not a literal translation, so it only helps me a little bit.


----------



## sindridah

Hi there , no mönnunum munar it is not about movement it is more about some difference.
It is so difficult as opposed to ( if that make sense )
and the men difference
either backwards
or else considerably on their way

I hope that helps you understand the context better


----------



## butra

Silver_Biscuit said:


> I suspect that *munar* means something like *move*?


 
Yes it does!

It is so distressful to come to a standstill
and the men edge
either backwards
or a bit forwards.


----------



## sindridah

butra said:


> Yes it does!
> 
> It is so distressful to come to a standstill
> and the men edge
> either backwards
> or a bit forwards.



Er nú ekki alveg sammála þessu hjá þér , mönnunum munar tengist ekki hvað varðar eitthverja hreyfingu ef ég skil það rétt. Munar tengist eitthvað sem varðar breytingar eða þá í áttina. edge er langt frá því að vera rétt þýðing á munar.


----------



## Silver_Biscuit

sindridah said:


> Er nú ekki alveg sammála þessu hjá þér , mönnunum munar tengist ekki hvað varðar eitthverja hreyfingu ef ég skil það rétt. Munar tengist eitthvað sem varðar breytingar eða þá í áttina. edge er langt frá því að vera rétt þýðing á munar.


 
Ef það sé hjálpsamlegt, hér er tilvitnun úr orðabókinni minni: 


> *einhverju munar áfram:* moves forward


Þessi er hlutinn sem gaf mér hugmyndina að *munar* gæti þýtt *move*. Einnig það virðist stemma við afganginn af vísunni.


----------



## butra

sindridah said:


> Er nú ekki alveg sammála þessu hjá þér , mönnunum munar tengist ekki hvað varðar eitthverja hreyfingu ef ég skil það rétt. Munar tengist eitthvað sem varðar breytingar eða þá í áttina. edge er langt frá því að vera rétt þýðing á munar.



                                 Ég skil  ekki alveg hvað þú ert að reyna að segja. Gætir þú umorðað það sem þú ert að segja?


 Ein merking sagnarinnar að muna er að hreyfa, þoka, mjaka eða færa ( move ) og hefur því svipaða merkingu og sögnin to edge ( to move slowly with gradual movements or in gradual stages ).


 Muna sér vestur dalinn ( þoka sér vestur dalinn eða færa sig rólega vestur dalinn ).
 Einhverju munar ( eitthvað hreyfist eða haggast í eina eða aðra átt ).
 Verkinu munar áfram ( verkið mjakast áfram ).


_Þróun_
Menn láta ekki við það sitja að auðkenna tímabil heldur greina menn hreyfingu og breytingu, til batnaðar eða þvert á móti. „...mönnunum munar / annaðhvort aftur á bak / ellegar nokkuð á leið“, orti Jónas Hallgrímsson og skipaði sér þar í flokk með „breytingarsinnum“. ( Þorsteinn Helgason ).


----------



## sindridah

muna um   make a difference (gera eitthvað sem  munar um: make a difference); make any difference (það munar ekkert um  það: it doesn't make any difference);

Ég vill meina að þetta sé í þessu samhengi þetta ljóð. En nafnhátturinn að muna síðan hvenar getur það þýtt að hreyfa eitthvað eða þoka eða mjaka eða færa ? , þú ert held ég eitthvað að ruglast. Sögnin að muna er auðvitað bara "to remember" og ekkert annað


----------



## butra

sindridah said:


> En nafnhátturinn að muna síðan hvenar getur það þýtt að hreyfa eitthvað eða þoka eða mjaka eða færa ? , þú ert held ég eitthvað að ruglast. Sögnin að muna er auðvitað bara "to remember" og ekkert annað


Nú er mál að linni! Líttu í orðabók!


----------



## sindridah

hér er ég kominn með þessa fína orðabók sem segir "muna"
kennimyndirnar eru muna , man , mundi , munað ||
s bera, hafa geyma í minni, vera minnistætt, reka minni til: ég man það ekki, m. e-n, m. eftir e-m, m. til e-s minnast e-s; m til sín, eins lengi og ég man [til mín] allt frá því ég man fyrst;m. e-n um e-ð minnast orða e-s um að gleyma ekki að gera e-ð: mundu mig um það láttu það ekki bregðast; lengi man til lítilla stunda; m. e-m e-ð minnast þess hvað e-r hefur gert í því skyni að launa það með illu eða góðu ||

veit ekki alveg hvað þú sérð hreyfa eitthvað eða þoka eða mjaka eða færa.

bestu kveðjur sindri!


----------



## butra

Um ópersónulegu, veiku sögnina að muna segir svo í orðabók Menningarsjóðs  
(Íslensk orðabók, Önnur útgáfa, aukin og bætt, Reykjavík 1988, bls. 660):  

 
1 *muna, -aði *S ÓP *1 ... 2 ... 3* hreyfa, þoka, færa: m. sér vestur dalinn; e-u munar (e-ð) hreyfist, haggast (í eina eða aðra átt); verkinu munar talsvert (áfram) ɔ: skilar allvel áfram. *4 ...

* Hægt er að fá staðfestingu á þessu hjá Orðabók Háskóla Íslands, Stofnun Árna Magnússonar í íslenskum fræðum og ýmsum öðrum virtum aðilum.


----------



## Pont neuf

sindridah said:


> Er nú ekki alveg sammála þessu hjá þér , mönnunum munar tengist ekki hvað varðar eitthverja hreyfingu ef ég skil það rétt. Munar tengist eitthvað sem varðar breytingar eða þá í áttina. edge er langt frá því að vera rétt þýðing á munar.



Hvers vegna fallbeygirðu orðið 'eitthvað' vitlaust? Þetta ætti að vera: Muna tengist einhverju, ekki ´'eitthvað'. Í öðru lagi þá er það alvitað að ´muna nokkuð á leið´o.s.frv. merkir hreyfingu. Að muna nokkuð í áttina, að muna nokkuð áleiðis merkir að ferðast í átt til e.h. staðar og að komast í áttina til, og felur þá í sér hreyfingu, en þetta er 19. aldar íslenska og ekki von að yngra fólk þekki rétta merkingu eða notkunarhátt.


----------

